# Donryn Maltese



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Donryn Maltese? They are located in Lake Worth, FL.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know them. But here is a old link discussing them. Apparently they are active in Miami, but not sure how current this information is. Good Luck. Here is the link of the discussion.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/112973-donryn-maltese-fl.html


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link Mags.


----------

